# mech.Tastatur



## ElTe (6. Oktober 2011)

Hallöchen!

Ich möchte mir demnächst eine neue Tastatur zulegen.
In Frage kommen momentan die neue Razer Black Widow Ultimate Stealth 
und die von Corsair angekündigte K90. Deswegen hier die Bitte zu einer kleinen Entscheidungshilfe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zudem las ich in der aktuellen PCGH dass die Black Widow über PS/2 einen NKeyRollover bieten kann. Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Freundlichst, Te


----------



## OctoCore (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich schreibe es ungern, aber: Der Stealth-Test in der PCGH ist für die Tonne.
Weder wird auf das Layout eingegangen (die Bilder zeigen die US-Version), noch auf die Art des Anschlusses am Rechner.
In der Tabelle steht zwar PS/2 mit NKRO, aber darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen. Wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass Cut&Paste-Fehler in PCGH-Tabellen auftauchen.
Da würde ich mich lieber an die Angaben der Razer-Website halten.
Und da heißt es immer noch: US-Layout only und kaufen kann man sie nur exklusiv im Razer-Shop.
Abgesehen davon halte ich die Tastatur mit 139 Teuro plus Versand für zu teuer - okay, das ist nur meine subjektive Meinung.

Die Corsair-Tastatur ist keine echte Mechanische sondern so eine Art unausgegorener Zwitter.

Edit: Ich habe grade nochmal nachgeschaut bei Razer: Auf deutsch nicht verfügbar - Versanddatum nicht vor dem 28. Oktober - PS/2 wird nicht mit einer Silbe erwähnt. Abgesehen davon funktioniert dieser ganze Makro-Programmierkrempel nicht mit PS/2, deshalb macht sich Razer auch gar nicht erst die Mühe, die Produkte für das PS/2-Protokoll tauglich zu machen - das gilt auch für die entsprechenden Mäuse.
Wenn die Stealth wirklich PS/2 kann, dann hat Razer erhebliche Änderungen an der Firmware und der Elektronik vorgenommen - und das kann ich wirklich nicht ernsthaft glauben.  
Ich lasse mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen. Bis dahin würde ich aber misstrauisch bleiben.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Oktober 2011)

Wo siehst du denn das Problem bei der Corsair?
Ein paar Minuten nachsehen liefert nur die Info dass MX-Red Schalter(quasi black in leichtgängiger und von diversen Leuten sehnsüchtig erwartet weil sonst nur aus china zu importieren) verbaut werden und nichts zu irgendwelchen "Zwittereigenschaften".


----------



## turbosnake (6. Oktober 2011)

Es sollen aber nicht alle Tasten darüber verfügen.
Die anderen haben nur Ruberdomes, deswegen ist die Corsair einfach nur Fail.

Zitat von PCGH:" Wie das K60 ist auch die K90 größtenteils mit Cherry-MX-Red-Schaltern ausgestattet. Die 18 vorhandenen Makrotasten (G-Keys) sind allerdings wie bei den F- und den Tasten des oberen Mittelblocks mit Gummidom-Schaltern bestückt"


----------



## OctoCore (6. Oktober 2011)

Alles natürlich ein Sache der persönlichen Präferenz, aber ich benutze Fx-Tasten und den Mittelblock doch recht häufig und deshalb würde ich eine einheitliche taktile Rückmeldung der Tasten bevorzugen. Ich bezweifle, dass die bei den Corsairs gegeben ist. Entweder ganz oder garnicht - diese Mischung halte ich für Kappes.


----------



## moparcrazy (6. Oktober 2011)

Wie OctoCore schon sagte ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich das die "Neue"  BlackWidow überhaupt am PS2 funktioniert und über ein DE Layout ist auch  nichts definitives bekannt. Die Corsairs sind noch nicht verfügbar und  der mix Rubberdome - Mechanisch geht ja gar nicht. Schau Dich mal nach  ner Filco Majestouch (unbeleuchtet) oder ner Deck Legend (beleuchtet)  um. Die kosten zwar beide noch mehr Geld sind aber beide jeden Cent  wert!
Für Makros installierst Du noch AutoHotkey und schon kannst Du auf jede einzelne Taste ein Makro legen.


----------



## Skeksis (7. Oktober 2011)

Zowie Celeritas gäbe es noch als Alternative. Tippe ich sehr glücklich drauf zur Zeit. (Zu Hause, gerade im Betrieb und schon nach wenigen Tagen findet man Standard Tastaturen anstrengend bis nervig.)

Und so als Running Gag, die Mionix. tTMekaG1 wäre auch ne Alternative. Die Filco wird oft gelobt, leider selber noch nie eine in der Hand gehabt, geht aber dann natürlich auch direkt richtig ins Geld.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. Oktober 2011)

Skeksis schrieb:


> Die Filco wird oft gelobt, leider selber noch nie eine in der Hand gehabt, geht aber dann natürlich auch direkt richtig ins Geld.


 Zurecht! Ich habe jeweils eine FILCO Majestouch zu Hause (*Blue* Switches) und im Büro (*Brown* Switches). M.E. sind die FILCO's ihr Geld wert! Hier gilt die Devise: "Reduce to the Max".


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde mir die Steelseries 6gv2 oder die Tt eSports Meka angucken, beide für den Preis top, jedenfalls die Eindrücke die ich sammeln konnte.


----------



## s|n|s (7. Oktober 2011)

Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> schrieb:


> Ich würde mir die Steelseries 6gv2 oder die Tt eSports Meka angucken, beide für den Preis top, jedenfalls die Eindrücke die ich sammeln konnte.


 
!

- gebrauchte G80-3000 von ebay 10,-€


----------



## moparcrazy (7. Oktober 2011)

Der TE war ja schon bereit rund 140euroten auszugeben, da machen zwanzig mehr für 'ne Filco den Kohl auch nicht mehr Fett.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (8. Oktober 2011)

Yep! FILCO rules & rocks  *Brown* / *Black* / *Blue* - choose your _weapon_


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (8. Oktober 2011)

Ach was, 'nen Kumpel von mir spielt auf einer 4€ Logitech-Tastatur und zieht alle, mich ausgenommen , ab .


----------



## moparcrazy (8. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt stell Dir mal vor was passieren würde wenn der auch noch ne vernünftige Tasta (Filco) hätte...


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich wollte nur sagen, auch die beste tastatur macht noch keinen guten Spieler


----------



## moparcrazy (8. Oktober 2011)

Wenn Du da mal drüber nachdenkst... Eine Gute macht aus ihm aber auch keinen schlechteren.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (10. Oktober 2011)

Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur sagen, auch die beste tastatur macht noch keinen guten Spieler


 Jup, ein Werkzeug ist nur so gut, wie die Hand, welche es führt. M.E. ist aber Fakt, dass es mit einer _guten_ Tastatur, zum Bleistift FILCO , mehr spaß macht


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (10. Oktober 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Jup, ein Werkzeug ist nur so gut, wie die Hand, welche es führt. M.E. ist aber Fakt, dass es mit einer _guten_ Tastatur, zum Bleistift FILCO , mehr spaß macht



Ich glaube ihr werdet wirklich alt 
Er wird sich wohl eine X4 zulegen


----------



## moparcrazy (10. Oktober 2011)

1.Woher willst Du das Wissen?
2.Woher willst Du das Wissen?


----------



## OctoCore (10. Oktober 2011)

3. Woher du willst wissen das? (Yoda-Style)


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (11. Oktober 2011)

Das erste vermute ich mal und das er sich eine X4 zulegen wird hat mein Kumpel mir erzählt :>


----------



## OctoCore (11. Oktober 2011)

Ach dein Kumpel - ich dachte, es geht um den TE.  Oder ist der ein Kumpel deines Kumpels - also ein waschechter FEF?


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (11. Oktober 2011)

Ne, geht um nen RL-Kumpel, das hat sich irgendwie durch das Offtopic ergeben, dachte durch den Quote wäre das ersichtlich


----------



## Skeksis (11. Oktober 2011)

Man könnte meinen ihr bekommt von Filco Provision xD Hätt ich nicht die Zowie würde eure Gehirnwäsche langsam Wirkung zeigen und ich würd mal eine bestellen. Wobei: Ich sitze gerade auf der Arbeit und schreib auf ner 5,- Ultron Rubberdome. Und das ist soo grausam, vllt krieg ich ja meinen Chef dazu xD.


----------



## gh0st76 (11. Oktober 2011)

Skeksis schrieb:


> Man könnte meinen ihr bekommt von Filco Provision xD Hätt ich nicht die Zowie würde eure Gehirnwäsche langsam Wirkung zeigen und ich würd mal eine bestellen. Wobei: Ich sitze gerade auf der Arbeit und schreib auf ner 5,- Ultron Rubberdome. Und das ist soo grausam, vllt krieg ich ja meinen Chef dazu xD.


 

Wenn der keine mechanische anschafft, dann einfach so lange mit der Rubberdome verkloppen bis er zustimmt oder die Tastatur platt ist.  Wobei das 2. eher eintrifft.


----------



## moparcrazy (11. Oktober 2011)

Skeksis schrieb:


> Man könnte meinen ihr bekommt von Filco Provision


Das können die sich doch gar nicht leisten... oder? warte mal... hat  grad einer die Nr von Diatec zur Hand? Ich müsste mal dringend mit denen  Sprechen...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (12. Oktober 2011)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> ... hat  grad einer die Nr von Diatec zur Hand? Ich müsste mal dringend mit denen  Sprechen...


 Hier haste 'nen Sabbelbrikett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Nummer ist gespeichert


----------



## moparcrazy (12. Oktober 2011)

Bääää, ist das hässlich! Alles was die bauen sieht für mich nach  Billigem Plastik aus. Mechanisch ist das teil auch nicht. Nö  das benutz ich nicht!


----------



## Olstyle (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab hier gerade eine Reihe Spambeiträge gelöscht. Wir sind hier schließlich nicht in der Rumpelkammer und für Privatunterhaltungen gibt es eh PMs.


----------

